# BMW Auto Lease Programs - November 2009



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective November 2009*

These lease programs are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

*Follow these 3 steps for the best lease deal!*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare special Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall leasing option._

Email me for FREE help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2010 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335d Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
* $656 / 39mo Lease Special >> HERE << *

*2010 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sport Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M5 Sedan*
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
*2010 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Coupe*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
*2010 BMW M6 Convertible*
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 760Li *
24 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X3 xDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 30i * 
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

* 2010 BMW X5 xDrive 35d *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 48i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!

Special lease programs for other makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

The 24-42 month lease rates for all 2010 M3 and 760Li models are 0.00270. The same applies to ALL 48-60 month terms with BMW FS regardless of model. 0.00270 is the standard non supported BMW FS money factor for the east coast United States for November 2009. Is it possible for you to adjust those sections of your post please Tarry? I think it would benefit all parties involved if you do.

Also, 2010 Z4 models are 0.00250 for 24-42 month terms and not 0.00245 (although I suppose that small of a variation could be a west coast vs east coast rate difference). Which brings me to ask if you divulge whether your rate/residual source is furnishing you with the West Coast or East Coast programs?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Welcome back Terry! can we get mini november rates too?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

zibawala said:


> Welcome back Terry! can we get mini november rates too?


I'll post those and the '09 1 series over the w/e.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> The 24-42 month lease rates for all 2010 M3 and 760Li models are 0.00270. The same applies to ALL 48-60 month terms with BMW FS regardless of model. 0.00270 is the standard non supported BMW FS money factor for the east coast United States for November 2009. Is it possible for you to adjust those sections of your post please Tarry? I think it would benefit all parties involved if you do.
> 
> Also, 2010 Z4 models are 0.00250 for 24-42 month terms and not 0.00245 (although I suppose that small of a variation could be a west coast vs east coast rate difference). Which brings me to ask if you divulge whether your rate/residual source is furnishing you with the West Coast or East Coast programs?


I just checked and I'm showing .00245 as the standard program for Super Elite. This must be a regional thing for sure which is an issue we have not had in the past.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

LeaseCompare said:


> I'll post those and the '09 1 series over the w/e.


thanks ! I have posted a couple questions at your website forum, re lease refinancing etc. Would u mind checking ur pms


----------



## oneon3putts (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank you Tarry!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

zibawala said:


> Welcome back Terry! can we get mini november rates too?


*Mini Cooper Auto Lease Programs - Effective November 2009*

These lease programs are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

*Follow these 3 steps for the best lease deal!*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate a manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare special Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall leasing option._

Email me for FREE help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2010 Mini Cooper Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper S Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper John Cooper Works Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Clubman Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Clubman S Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Clubman John Cooper Works Coupe * 
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Convertible S * 
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

*2010 Mini Cooper Convertible John Cooper Works* 
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00207 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used Mini Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!

Special lease programs for other makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Thanks a million Tarry.:thumbup:


----------



## aross777 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm considering leasing a new 2009 335i sedan. Does anyone know what the current MF and residuals are for these cars? Are they different than the 2010 MY cars?

Here's one link I found, but it seems like the residual is just way too high. Is this because they're trying to clear out year end cars?

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/14565009/November-2009-BMW-Lease-Rates-Leasecomparecom-2009-BMW-128i-Coupe

It's showing a MF of .00175 and a residual of 70% or 63% (10k miles) for a 24 and 36 month lease on the 2009. The 2010 #'s are below.
24-month | 10k miles | residual 66% | .00205 base money factor
36-month | 10k miles | residual 60% | .00205 base money factor

Any thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

I am wondering if anybody has the 30 month residual on the 2010 535i? Is it safe to say that you can split the difference between the 24 month and 36 month and get 60%? Thanks

2010 BMW 535i Sedan 
24 Month – Residual 62% of MSRP – .00240 Base Rate
36 Month – Residual 58% of MSRP – .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month – Residual 32% of MSRP – .00245 Base Rate
60 Month – Residual 27% of MSRP – .00245 Base Rate


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Please note: The base mf on the 335d is *.00250* and not .00245.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

hi everyone
i searched X5 forum and this one but couldnt find any information on incentives in november for X5 xdrive 48i. I am not familiar with this vehicle and never priced one before. Are there any incentives, trunk money, on this vehicle at the moment? 
thanks very much!


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

i tried searching BMW auto lease but still keep coming back to the 2010 rates. Can someone just let me know what 2009 x5 xdrive 48i... 24 months, 12k miles per year... does anyone know the residual and MF? A friend of mine is headed to the dealer tomorrow so i was hoping to get this information asap and i am just having no luck finding it. also, how does the $ 2500 holiday credit impact lease calc? i know its a cap cost reduction, but when you are doing the calculation of lease payment, does the $ 2500 reduction impact invoice and MSRP in the calculation of lease pyt? do you reduce them both? 
Thanks!


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

still never found the money factors and residuals on here for the X5 ( 2009 x48i, 24 month lease, 12k miles )so i feel bad i was not able to help my friend with his lease, oh well!


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Does anyone happen to know the current program for a 2009 335i coupe?

Thank you.


----------



## carnutfan (Oct 28, 2006)

*Mercedes Lease Rates*

Hi Terry,

Tried to get lease rates on S550s from mbworld.org but see that you don't post there very often. I'm hijacking this only to get lease rates from you over on that site when you get a second. Thanks.


----------



## nlk10010 (Mar 27, 2003)

Terry:

Hope you can answer my question. I'm "practicing" my lease calculation skills and I'm using the data in this thread plus the "Offered Leases" at your site to check. No matter what I do I end up quite far from the numbers posted there. The offers DO have the MF listed but are the residuals consistent with what's posted here? Are there inception fees, etc. included in the posted offers? IOW, assuming I have the right residuals, should the "Lease Offers" end up being about what you'd get by doing a hand calculation from the info posted above?

Thanks.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

Yikes on those November money factors!!! except the 328i vert!


----------

